# Some pics from Ibanez factory Fujigen



## yevetz (Jan 26, 2009)

úÁ×ÏÄ éÂÁÎÅÚ (ÑÐÏÎÉÑ)


----------



## TimSE (Jan 26, 2009)

noice


----------



## Randy (Jan 26, 2009)

All that wood.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jan 26, 2009)

Cool to see where it all gets done


----------



## leonardo7 (Jan 26, 2009)

Very cool.


----------



## yevetz (Jan 26, 2009)

I was really glad to see that they still use old furnaces for drying the wood.


----------



## sworth9411 (Jan 26, 2009)

badass...


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jan 26, 2009)

Its smaller than expected. 

Cool pics though, thanks


----------



## renzoip (Jan 26, 2009)

How Awesome!!


----------



## Harry (Jan 27, 2009)

Cool pics, very badass.


----------



## petereanima (Jan 29, 2009)

thank you Vova, thats awesome!


----------



## gatesofcarnage (Jan 29, 2009)

Thanks


----------



## Apophis (Jan 29, 2009)

cool


----------



## sami (Jan 29, 2009)

surely they can spare one of them to me for free


----------



## Dusty201087 (Feb 1, 2009)

Well, needless to say but when I saw that wood, I came. 

That's pretty cool, seeing the place where it all goes down you know? It should be like Cribbs, they walk into the shop, you see the guitars being made and suddenly, Chris Broderick or some other big name sponsor steps in and say's, "Yeah, this is where the magic happens *winkwink*".


----------



## Xaios (Feb 2, 2009)

Cool, you can see some 7s in one of the finished guitar rack pics.


----------



## Wi77iam (Feb 3, 2009)

BADASSS


----------



## auxioluck (Feb 3, 2009)

....Look at all the PGM's.....


----------



## Korngod (Feb 4, 2009)

very last pic = like seven 1527's


----------



## Dylan7620 (Feb 4, 2009)

black guitars?!?! it's the ibanez factory alright...


----------



## Wi77iam (Feb 4, 2009)

Dylan7620 said:


> black guitars?!?! it's the ibanez factory alright...



yep, and black is metal


----------

